# مجموعه من اهم المواقع التي تفيد الباحثين ومعدي الماجستير والدكتوراه



## احمد بن الخطاب (27 أبريل 2008)

احب ان اضع بين ايديكم مجموعه من اهم المواقع التي تفيد الباحثين ومعدي الدكتوراه والماجستير
وتستطيع ان تبحث في هذه المواقع عن الكتب والمقالات والابحاث لاهم الباحثين في العالم 
تسطيع البحث عن طريق كلمه عن الموضوع
او كاتب المقال او البحث او الكتاب
ايضا يعطي الموقع ملخص للبحث او المقال الموجود وكيفيه الحصول عليه ومراسله كاتب البحث او المقال
اسال الله ان ينفع اخواني بهذه المواقع 
واليكم الروابط
http://www.ingentaconnect.com
http://www.blackwell-synergy.com
http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/subjecthome~db=all
http://repub.eur.nl
http://www.emeraldinsight.com/Insight/menuNavigation.do?hdAction=InsightHome
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=6b8f8a0bb11c4ebe676f09e6d7da52c8


----------



## هاني سليمان (28 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس إدارة (29 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (16 مايو 2008)

وجدت في احد المنتديات هذا الرابط لتحميل رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه
http://scholar.lib.vt.edu:8765/query.html?col=theses&qt=heat+exchanger&charset=iso-8859-1


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (18 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (17 مارس 2009)

خدمة جوجل للبحث العلمي
http://scholar.google.com.eg/


----------



## mustafasas (18 مارس 2009)

و الله جهدك مشكور يا اخي و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شاكر محمود شاكر خ (28 مارس 2009)

مشكورين على هذه ألمواقع ألمفيدة


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (8 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بودى59 (22 مايو 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## مهندسة شاهندة (12 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس 
جعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_mas0ud (20 أكتوبر 2013)

تسلم .. ربنا يبارك فيك


----------

